# Why do they lick me sooo much and how do I get them to stop????



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Just get up and walk away. They'll get the point. You can also teach them "no" or "all done." I can get Rookie to stop doing almost anything by saying "all done."


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Gently push away or pull back and do something to distract them. 

If you have a needy or submissive dog, they might be more compulsive about licking, because they are trying to make nice with you. If you aren't gentle and tactful enough with the corrections, you might make them even more frenzied about licking you. Some dogs are compulsive lickers anyway, I think. My Danny was one of those who could just lay there and lick until the cows come home. It was his version of sucking his thumb, I think.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Neither of them are overly needy or submissive....I think Im more needy! LOL I do pull away and they just keep trying..after a while they stop.
They are both real good with leave it....


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Maybe try distracting them with a toy? Lol, I wish Flora had a licking problem instead of her neurotic jumping problem. :


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

No KIm you do not wish Flora had this problem...hahaha How is Flora doing??


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Flora's pretty good! We haven't been to the vet in about a month, which is very very good.  My parents just visited me this weekend so she's pretty tuckered out right now - lots of play time with her grandma and grandpa.

How are Misty and Holly? Sounds like they're happy girls.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I let Caue have a one minute window of face licking when I first settle into my recliner in the evening. "That's Good" is the signal that it is over and he respects that. Oakly is not as needy for licks so he will stop at one or two licks.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Both of mine lick... but Missy doesn't know how to stop. I don't mind so much my hands and arms, but she licks my clothing... and that does sort of bug me, for some reason. 

Gary REALLY doesn't like it because she licks his pants and it creeps him out. LOL. So I'd also like to find out how to cut down on it.


----------



## Braccarius (Sep 8, 2008)

I say why stop it? In 10 years you'll look back and "remember when" ;-)


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

My 15 month old Lucy is a licker extraordinaire! She is the submissive type, and definitely has more needy issues. She has been this way since we got her home. She never ever never bit us, even in play...NEVER...only licking. Jax was my biter, nipper, chewer. Now dont get me wrong, she will bite tug and wrestle with dogs, just not us humans. Say hello...means a lick fest. She wil jump jump jump to get to someones face. She has learned not to do this with me SO MUCH...and hubby, when we first come home. Nightime/bed time, she will do anything she can to lick us, the bed, her brother. I think it soothes her. She tends to be a more anxious dog. I usually let her lick my arm or something for a bit, then say stop. I absolutely HATE when she licks my sheets and leaves a wet spot YUK, so that is a no-no, but she will sneak it in as often as she can.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

Jax's Mom said:


> I absolutely HATE when she licks my sheets and leaves a wet spot YUK, so that is a no-no, but she will sneak it in as often as she can.


Same!! It's like me with the clothes... it soaks through and... I hate that feeling. LOL.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Well I see Im not the only one to get licked! LOL...I just want them to stop right away when I say..and I would like for them not to lick guests! I know that one day I will miss it...but right now, Id like a little less!! Holly also licks the sheets and i dont like wet sheets either!!!
I am really working on saying stop and pulling away...after a few licks! I love my dogs, but I dont want to go to work smelling like dog slobber after my arms get licked before I leave!!
Like I said, I see Im not the only one...so maybe its not THAT bad???!!! Thanks you all for your posts!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

...and Kim Im glad Flora is doing well and had a good time wioth your parents!! (you too)


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Speaking of licking:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...rmone-risks-ny-times-article.html#post1271523


----------

